# Yuba 03/17/2009



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Greetings Everyone,
I'm new to posting on this forum, but I've "lurked" for a while. I thought some of you might be interested in a Yuba report. I went down there on Tuesday, March 17th and launched my boat at the main State Park ramp. The water on that end of the lake is clear and cold. Surface temps were 39-45 degrees depending on the depth and water clarity. I fished all day trying to catch a northern pike. I'd heard a few had been caught by shore fishermen near the dam last week. I tried using perch pattern Rapalas and some larger spinnerbaits without success. I did snag one carp in the tail which prevented a complete skunk. I spoke to some DWR fisheries guys who were netting to sample the pike situation. They caught some in the nets and they said they were shallow. I think the pike are in spawn mode now and are not interested in eating. I think as the water warms up they will be ready to turn on. The DWR guys got a few walleye and several RBT in the nets. The nets were shallow, so they didn't get any perch. I want to return to Yuba when the pike are biting. I hope someone will post when that happens.
Mike


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for joining and leaving the relm of the "lurker" thanks for the report keep them comming.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update on Yuba.

By "RBT", are you referring to rainbow trout?


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes, RBT=Rainbow trout. They were not large but I didn't hear exactly how big they were. BTW, the ice is completely off Yuba. I went down to the large open bay on the south end. I checked the temps in water that was very murky and about 4-12 feet deep. Water temps in the dirty water was as high as 51 degrees at 1:00 p.m. yesterday. I thought it was too murky for the pike to see a lure so I went back up to the north where the water was clearer. I didn't even have a follow from a pike.
Mike


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I almost wonder if you wouldn't have had more success by fishing the edge of the murky/warm water. I would be those pike can see just about anything even in murky water, and if you were using spinnerbaits, the sight thing definitely shouldn't have been a problem, but what do I know... I mainly just fish for trout. I watch way too many fishing shows, so maybe that's where this idea came from.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcom to the forum. I like your user name... I was there last saturday trying for pike but I think you are right on the water temps. I will be giving it to em all through april and may and you can garuntee a report when I finally do get a few. Stay tuned and let us know whe you get yours!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Welcom to the forum. I like your user name... I was there last saturday trying for pike but I think you are right on the water temps. I will be giving it to em all through april and may and you can garuntee a report when I finally do get a few. Stay tuned and let us know whe you get yours!!


When are you going again? and how do I get invited?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> [quote="Nor-tah":fx63tn7b]Welcom to the forum. I like your user name... I was there last saturday trying for pike but I think you are right on the water temps. I will be giving it to em all through april and may and you can garuntee a report when I finally do get a few. Stay tuned and let us know whe you get yours!!


When are you going again? and how do I get invited?[/quote:fx63tn7b]
There is a Tourney happening there on the 28th. I am busy in the morning but plan on going down to fish in the PM. Its a ways for you but if you want you can join!! I will be in a float tube that day. Other than that I am looking at april 11th. Maybe we can talk TopH2O into taking us out on the boat!


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and thanks for the report.


----------



## TopH2O (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Nor-tah,
I got your PM but I haven't figured out how to reply. I am very interested in getting back over to Yuba when the pike are biting. I live in Price so it's about a 2 hour drive for me. It's still closer than Lake Powell where I do most of my fishing. You're welcome to join me if I come over alone. I usually have a friend with me if he isn't working. We could fish three out of my boat. It's a Lund Gran Sport Tyee 1850 with a 150 Merc EFI. I'll watch the reports and contact you when it's time to head that way.
Mike


----------



## ScottyS (Sep 11, 2007)

Pike are in their spawning stages now... Usually the pre-spawn is a great time to hit them, but I think the water temps are too cold. Once your water temps hit the 45 degree mark, the fishing should heat up. They remain active until you hit somewhere near 60 degrees. But early in the spring is definitely the best time to catch them shallow.... 

Nortah- did you say there is a tourney up there on Mar. 28th??? Where do I get info on that?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

ScottyS said:


> Pike are in their spawning stages now... Usually the pre-spawn is a great time to hit them, but I think the water temps are too cold. Once your water temps hit the 45 degree mark, the fishing should heat up. They remain active until you hit somewhere near 60 degrees. But early in the spring is definitely the best time to catch them shallow....
> 
> Nortah- did you say there is a tourney up there on Mar. 28th??? Where do I get info on that?


Here is the info on the Tourney!! Just email the people on there. They are legit. If you search through bigguyone1's posts you will see the kind of monsters he catches. Hes a heck of a nice guy to.
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... 51;#484551


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

TopH2O said:


> Hey Nor-tah,
> I got your PM but I haven't figured out how to reply. I am very interested in getting back over to Yuba when the pike are biting. I live in Price so it's about a 2 hour drive for me. It's still closer than Lake Powell where I do most of my fishing. You're welcome to join me if I come over alone. I usually have a friend with me if he isn't working. We could fish three out of my boat. It's a Lund Gran Sport Tyee 1850 with a 150 Merc EFI. I'll watch the reports and contact you when it's time to head that way.
> Mike


Sounds good! PM sent again. :mrgreen:


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

For what it's worth...I fished in the narrows Monday 3/23. It was cold and windy early in the morning then the sun shone bright but it never warmed up. I was targeting walleye but never had a bite. Soaked a large shiner for a while and threw large noisy lures along the shore. Being so close to Painted Rocks I cruised in to check it out. Water is beautifully clear with a dark green tint and very cold. I don't carry a thermometer. 
Had a very interesting talk with the old boy wearing a DWR patch and running the backhoe. He spoke of the netting operations the week before. Also told me how he had fished the previous Sat. and Sun.. It would've been the 14th and 15th. He had no bites in 2 days.
Also related to me info from the boys doing the netting. They said the fishing will pickup in 2-3 weeks *IF* it stays warm.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good to know. I am going to give it a shot tomorrow probably. I agree though that it has been real cold since ice off.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Hit Yuba today. On the water at 07:30 and off at around 3:00 pm. Fished hard. Trolled, jigged and drifted bait. Two of us and no fish.  

Heard the same story from others on and off the water. CO's at the boat ramp said it's been very slow.


----------

